# My New Shoes



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

17" Motegi MR116's wrapped in Falkens!!!! Oh yes sirccasion14:
Sorry the sun is kinda crampin my style!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i think im gonna get these and gettm powdered white,looks good not to racey(dont wanna look like a racer in a cruze)


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL ....it'll look better once I get my pedders. Now all I gotta do is sell my stockers, someone buy them!!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> LOL ....it'll look better once I get my pedders. Now all I gotta do is sell my stockers, someone buy them!!!!


lol i look at your car and say thats what my stock ride height used to be,looks lifted youll love the way a lowered cruze looks,if you had eco rims idd buy them


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah sorry I don't! But they are practically brand new! BTW where the **** did you find eibachs? I have looked everywhere for springs and they are either on backorder or don't exist!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks great! Hope in a week or so I am able to buy your old rubber + wheels. The hub caps are kind of boring!!!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Yeah sorry I don't! But they are practically brand new! BTW where the **** did you find eibachs? I have looked everywhere for springs and they are either on backorder or don't exist!


your new i was a tester for most the parts you have ie intake and soon to be springs and exhaust


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks extremely nice! Would love a set of those . Wish you were local so i can pick up your OEM set.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I will ship!!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> Looks great! Hope in a week or so I am able to buy your old rubber + wheels. The hub caps are kind of boring!!!!





FieroItaliano85 said:


> I will ship!!!!



Patman wants them lol. He is even in your thread. I'd do it, but i shouldn't be spending money .


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i think pedders and h&r's are they only drop springs available right now...i have the b&g's and they should be out soon. i have no idea about the eibachs


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

H&r's are on a 2 month backorder nationwide


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i am going to contact b&g today and will update you if they know when they may be coming out


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. A drop will set it off.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i am going to contact b&g today and will update you if they know when they may be coming out


I already ordered pedders. But thanks!!!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey no problem. it may be awhile before the b&g's are available because they are debating on dropping the front a little more


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

****!!! Imo 1.5 isn't enough of a drop but ill take it!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

You can't say d a m n on here? Lame.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

if b&g decides to lower the front more it will be a 1.8 drop in the front and 1.2 in the rear...right now its sitting at 1.6 in the front

on another note fiero could you get some more picks of your ride it looks awesome but your right that sun is killing the view


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> if b&g decides to lower the front more it will be a 1.8 drop in the front and 1.2 in the rear...right now its sitting at 1.6 in the front
> 
> on another note fiero could you get some more picks of your ride it looks awesome but your right that sun is killing the view


Yeah, I'm gonna go install some HID's....I'll take some more when I'm done


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> your new i was a tester for most the parts you have ie intake and soon to be springs and exhaust


God you are incredibly ignorant. 
A.your car = base pos. his car = not base pos. 
B.2 different intakes. and you have yet to test any spring..so stop claiming you are. 
C.apply B to exhaust test claims.
D. :signs057:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tehcor said:


> God you are incredibly ignorant.
> A.your car = base pos. his car = not base pos.
> B.2 different intakes. and you have yet to test any spring..so stop claiming you are.
> C.apply B to exhaust test claims.
> D. :signs057:


funny i have eibachs and doug thorley exhaust and if not for me and shawn there would be an intake way later and dont call base a pos cause its the same chassis different motor and from what i hear 1.4 has bad turbo lag and about all the parts you can get for the cruze are out performance wise i know you love me but im not gay so pls get off my dick


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> funny i have eibachs and doug thorley exhaust and if not for me and shawn there would be an intake way later and dont call base a pos cause its the same chassis different motor and from what i hear 1.4 has bad turbo lag and about all the parts you can get for the cruze are out performance wise i know you love me but im not gay so pls get off my dick


LOL sorry but a axle back exhaust ain't **** homie. anyone can bolt up a muffler to car. if not for you and shawn? cause you guys are the only ones in the world that can let a company test **** on? LOL. from what you hear and what you know are obviously two totally different things. And all the parts you can get performance wise? LOL god you don't know ****. And as a matter of fact I absolutely hate you. I usually never talk **** to people on the internet.. especially people with down syndrome such as yourself... but youre a total tool/douche.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ladies ladies! Thread about my new Rims, not truth/lies with other car parts!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks tight.. nice work


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks mane


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> ****!!! Imo 1.5 isn't enough of a drop but ill take it!


You would be surprise at how much a difference in appearance a 1.5 drop can do, especially once the springs set in. :th_coolio:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah but now I hear when you change the springs, you have to add new bolts too because All the suspension bolts on the Cruze are torque-to-yield. You cant reuse them


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Yeah but now I hear when you change the springs, you have to add new bolts too because All the suspension bolts on the Cruze are torque-to-yield. You cant reuse them


 
****, I was gonna do this mod, but if I have to spend an extra $5 bucks forget it

I also heard you need an alignment. screw that.


sick rims tho bro:goodjob:


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Ladies ladies! Thread about my new Rims, not truth/lies with other car parts!


lol sorry i just dont like that kid. wheels are nice tho and are the exact same ones im looking at. I know mods are nazi's bout advertising non vendors so if you could pm me how much you paid and where from id appreciate it.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

The wheels look really nice on your car!


----------



## hitmanc (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks good


----------

